# Rescued a new rooster



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Since Leo is no longer with us (and that was a good thing since he was so mean) we had room for another rooster. And so we did another rescue. He lost his partner by an eagle and was very lonely so we took him in. Right away we knew he was going to be a very gentle guy and he took to the two new hens we also rescued. He does his rooster "duty" with the 5 Astrolorps but really likes the two Red Stars. One especially he took to, so we named him Romeo and his mate Juliet. The previous owners clipped his wings and did a terrible job so he can't even get up on a perch unless it's very low so sleeps with his new mate on the floor in a hay pile. She always got up on the highest perch until she started running with him. Don't know what he is, but he is pretty I think. However he has the strangest comb I have ever seen. Looks like a flower to me. 

Here is a picture of him....can you tell by this what kind he is?


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe you could tell better in this picture.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He has a rose comb. Don't know the breed but someone on here will. Romeo sounds like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like my Americana roo, other than the yellow legs.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

This is our Americana roo.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pretty roo Jim. However the comb is not like Romeo's. The lady who had him tried to pass him off as half Road Island Red, but he isn't even close to that. Took him anyway even though I thought it would be great to have another Road Island. Don't know what breed would have that kind of comb.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

His comb is bigger now, still not as big as the one you posted, but he is about 22 weeks old now, was about 18 weeks old in this pic. Good luck.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

catlady6200 said:


> Pretty roo Jim. However the comb is not like Romeo's. The lady who had him tried to pass him off as half Road Island Red, but he isn't even close to that. Took him anyway even though I thought it would be great to have another Road Island. Don't know what breed would have that kind of comb.


he 1/2 way looks like a RiR so maybe he is mixed with something
either way a good looking boy you have there


----------

